# Seeking Owner operators in Wyoming, MI 49509



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Watkins Services is seeking a qualified company to plow 3 commercial locations in the location of 
Wyoming, MI 49509

Must have the following.
Updated plow permit / license
Commercial liability insurance with at least a 1 million dollar policy

Thank you,
-Joe

Pm me or email me.
Joe @WatkinsServices.com


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow you guys need a plowing permit?!?!?!


----------



## Watkins (Oct 27, 2008)

Plow man Foster;1351635 said:


> Wow you guys need a plowing permit?!?!?!


Yea, it seems to keep the illegitimate guys off the streets and keeps the ones paying taxes and insurance operating with appropriate bids and prices.

Plowing in K-Zoo Wyoming and Grand Rapids without a license is a misdemeanor with fines and upto 90 days in jail


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Watkins;1353953 said:


> Yea, it seems to keep the illegitimate guys off the streets and keeps the ones paying taxes and insurance operating with appropriate bids and prices.


That right there is funny.

Too bad it isn't true.


----------



## delong17 (Nov 29, 2009)

Watkins;1353953 said:


> Yea, it seems to keep the illegitimate guys off the streets and keeps the ones paying taxes and insurance operating with appropriate bids and prices.
> 
> Plowing in K-Zoo Wyoming and Grand Rapids without a license is a misdemeanor with fines and upto 90 days in jail


not true at all. I have a friend that lives in Grand Rapids who is a cop who is here for thanksgiving. You need a license to drive a truck, you don't need a permit unless you are building a salt box onsite at a commercial property, and he says that sometimes isnt the case becuase most properties are owned by one person, this only pertained to properties owned by groups, partners, or Investment Companies


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

delong17;1354485 said:


> not true at all. I have a friend that lives in Grand Rapids who is a cop who is here for thanksgiving. You need a license to drive a truck, you don't need a permit unless you are building a salt box onsite at a commercial property, and he says that sometimes isnt the case becuase most properties are owned by one person, this only pertained to properties owned by groups, partners, or Investment Companies


Sorry, wrong answer!

In the city limits of Grand Rapids, Kentwood and Wyoming you need a snow plowing license for each registered vehicle involved in snow removal operations. Grand Rapids police officers have strict orders from the chief NO EXCEPTIONS!! Up to $500 fine and/or 90 days in Jail.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

How do you go about getting a permit for plowing? Is there some sort of test?


----------



## Woodenshoe (Oct 30, 2010)

Call the city wherever you plan on plowing, it's mainly paper work and insurance coverage so they know who to contact if there is damage or improper snow removal procedures (dumping snow in the street or on the walks)... Grand Rapids is around $250 to register + $25 for each vehicle, Walker is a little less, and I can't remember Kentwood and Wyoming...

Anyone with a vehicle can plow snow, but to do it the right way is not nearly as profitable as people think!!


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol! That is very true. I've plowed in the country for the past few years and it seems less of a hastle.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

walker is 35


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

GR just likes to take you to the woodshed.


----------

